
Boston Dynamics will start selling its dog-like SpotMini robot in 2019 - BvS
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/11/boston-dynamics-will-start-selling-its-dog-like-spotmini-robot-in-2019/
======
sudouser
for sale: weaponized dog-robot and baby cradle. baby cradle never used.

